# 55 gallon stocking advice needed... Tanganyikans.



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

How would the long term husbandry of a shelldweller in this case "lamprologus similis", with a dwarf Julie "julidochromis ornatus" be in a 55 gallon...? Could they harmoniously live together with both colonizing or should I bite the bullet and get a 75g..?


----------

